# A cheap good place to buy emulsion



## Aklein (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey guys I am looking for a new place to get emulsion. If you have any good websites please post! thanks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

You forgot to post your location.


----------



## Aklein (Mar 1, 2009)

I am in ohio but i would prefer to buy online


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Aklein said:


> i would prefer to buy online


I'm assuming you'd also rather not pay for shipping from Sydney, so your location still matters.

Hopefully someone closer to Ohio will have something for you


----------



## Aklein (Mar 1, 2009)

oh haha my apologies. yes shipping from Sydney would be a bit rough on the old wallet.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Hmm, doesn't look like anyone closer has noticed this thread yet. If you don't end up getting any good leads, try searching the forums - I know people have linked to their preferred online screen print supply shops before, so chances are there's already some good leads buried in there somewhere.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Aklein said:


> Hey guys I am looking for a new place to get emulsion. If you have any good websites please post! thanks


I am TOTALLY new to screen printing....in fact, I am just learning to coat screens!!LOL

Are you looking for a particular name brand emulsion ?

The 2 part kind or the pre-sensitized kind? 

(for water-based inks or plastisol?)

I purchased my Ulano pre-sensitized emulsion from *silkscreeningsupplies.com*

*29.99 for the Qtx*

They are having a BIG sale and free shipping on inks!
Plus you will get a t-shirtforum discount! (I think that their discount code is under their link to the left..."preferred vendors")



619


----------



## jamicinc (Mar 7, 2009)

I live in Ohio and get my ink, emulsion, and emulsion remover and dehazer from Rutland - they are located right outside of Columbus and I usually just drive there to pick it up. Gets me out of the shop and it only takes me about 45 minutes to get there! Not sure if they deliver, I'm sure they do though. Rutland Plastic Technologies: Unique Solutions for Unique Pruducts Good Luck!


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

www.sericol.com 800-SERICOL


Buy direct from the manufacturer.....Dirasol 916 is my fav


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Ohio Distributors*

OHIO


Frequent T-Shirt-forums poster * Calibrated S.P.S.*
2226 N Wilson Rd, Columbus, OH 43228
(888) 709-5684 
(614) 543-1341 
(614) 543-1310 (fax) 
(888) 709-5684 (toll-free) 

*Industrial Screen Process Service*
17 17th Street, Toledo, OH 43604
Welcome to ISPS
(419) 255-4900 
(419) 255-4908 (fax) 
(800) 962-6017 (toll-free) 

* Jay Products CO *
2868 Colerain Avenue, Cincinnati, OH 45225
Jay Products main
(513) 541-2514 
(513) 541-2552 (fax)

*Matthew Bower & Associates *
711 S Saint Clair Street, Toledo, OH 43609
(419) 246-4000

*Multicraft Inc*
4701 Lakeside Avenue East, Cleveland, OH 44114
Mulitcraft
(216) 432-5656 
(216) 432-5757 (fax) 
(800) 742-8000 (toll-free)

*SourceOne Nazdar*
3905 Port Union Road # A, Fairfield, OH 45014
(513) 870-5706 
(513) 870-5713 (fax) 
(800) 729-9942 (toll-free)
SourceOne - Graphic, Textile, and Digital Printing Supply Specialists

*Richardson Supply*
2080 Hardy Parkway, Grove City, OH 43123
Richardson Supply | Shop Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment, Digital Supplies & Equipment, Embroidery Supplies, Sign Supplies, & Transfer Products.
(614) 539-3033 
(614) 539-3032 (fax) 
(800) 635-7695 (toll-free) 

* Rutland Plastic Technologies*
777 Dearborn Park Lane # M, Columbus, OH 43085
Rutland Plastic Technologies: Unique Solutions for Unique Pruducts
(614) 846-3055 
(614) 846-3943 (fax)

*Saati Print*
4915 Lawndale Street Northwest, Canton, OH 44708
(330) 477-5578 

*Screen Impressions*
177 Piano Road, Washington Court House, OH 43160
(740) 335-9445 

*Sericol Inc *
3050 E 14th Avenue, Columbus, OH 43219
FUJIFILM SERICOL | index 
800-SERICOL


----------



## inkedindustries (Jul 18, 2008)

i am in cincinnati also.
I pick up mine in cincinnati at sanmar in the fairfield area. I paid about 30 dollars for a gallon and didnt have to worry about shipping and got it the day I needed it. Hope this helps.
Justin


----------

